# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  هل من دليل يثبت أو ينفي ملامسة الرب جل و علا لعرشه؟.

## سراج منير

**  *هل من دليل يثبت أو ينفي ملامسة الرب جل و علا لعرشه؟.*  *الحمد لله رب العالمين*   *هل هناك دليلٌ من الكتاب أو السنة أو أقوال الصحابة ما ينفي أو يثبت مماسة الرب عز وجل لعرشه؟*  *نقول بعد الحمد لله رب العالمين*  *لا يوجد دليل في ذلك إطلاقاً، وإثبات مثل هذه الأمور ونفيها في اعتقادي خروج عن منهج السلف الصالح ؛ لأن كلا من الإثبات والنفي يترتب عليه محظور،*  *أما الإثبات فقد يلزم منه محظورات: أحدهما:*   *نسبة شيء إلى الله عز وجل لم يثبت في الكتاب ولا في السنة، وهذا لا يجوز.* *والشيء الآخر:*  * أننا إذا أثبتنا أو ادعينا شيئاً من ذلك؛ فتحنا طريقاً للمعطلين المؤولين لنصوص الكتاب والسنة المتعلقة بصفات الرب تبارك وتعالى، فتحنا لهم طريقاً ليتهمونا بالتجسيم؛ لأنهم يفسرون هذه الأمور التي قد يدعيها بعض من سبقنا، يفسرونها على ظاهرها التي تليق بالبشر ولا تليق بالله عز وجل؛ ولذلك فلا يجوز إثبات مثل هذه الأمور.*  *كما أنه لا يجوز نفيها* * لأنه قد يلزم من نفيها نفي ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة، من ذلك مثلاً:* * أن الله عز وجل ليس حالاً في المخلوقات، أي:*  *ليس كما يقول المعطلة والقائلون بوحدة الوجود، أن الله عز وجل في كل مكان، وأن الله عز وجل موجود في كل الوجود، وغلا الصوفية في تصريحهم بهذه الضلالة حينما قال قائلهم في شعر*  * ماالله فى المثال                 الا كمثل الثلج فى الماء* * يقول أن مثل رب العالمين ومخلوقاته كمثل الماء والثلج، هل يمكن فصل الماء عن الثلج حين كونه ثلجاً؟ الجواب: لا.*  *كذلك عندهم رب العالمين -تعالى عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً- إنه حالٌّ في المخلوقات،*  * والعقيدة السلفية: أن الله عز وجل غنيٌ عن العالمين، وهو ليس بحاجة إلى العرش وإلى الجلوس عليه والتمكن منه، وقد صرح بذلك بعض العلماء المعتدلين من الماتريدية ، أقول: المعتدلين؛ لأن الماتريدية كـ الأشاعرة في كثير من الأمور المخالفة لعقيدة السلف الصالح ، أما هذا البعض الذي أشير إليه فقد قال مثبتاً لصفة علو الله على عرشه، دون إيهام أنه بحاجة إليه، قال:*  *ورب العرش فوق العرش لكن ***  بلا وصف التمكن واتصال*  *لأن وصف رب العالمين بهذا الوصف معناه أنه بحاجة إلى العرش،*  *« وكان الله ولا شيء معه »* * كما نعلم من حديث عمران بن حصين ، ثم خلق العرش والسماوات كما جاء التصريح بذلك في السنة.* *فإذاً باختصار:* * لا يوجد في الكتاب ولا في السنة شيءٌ يثبت هذا الذي جاء في السؤال أو ينفيه، فلا نقر ولا ننفي.* *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

